# Unterschied Dell S2721DGF vs. Dell S2721DGFA  ???



## PeaceTank (9. Februar 2021)

Moin moin , kann mir jemand den Unterschied der beiden Monitore erläutern ???
Ich habe bis jetzt keine gefunden ???? ( Außer natürlich dem  A und der Dell S2721DGF wird Gaming genannt!!! )
Vielleicht weiß einer von Euch ja mehr........


----------



## Finallin (9. Februar 2021)

Der GDFA scheint schlicht einfach neuer zu sein, außerdem ist er G-Sync Compatible zertifiziert.
Mehr unterschiede finde ich auf die schnelle auch nicht.

EDIT: Hab mich verschaut, natürlich ist der DGFA der neuere!


----------



## JoM79 (9. Februar 2021)

Der A ist doch Gaming und sieht einfach nach ner neuen Version aus. 
Laut Bezeichnung müsste das A für Arm stehen, nur hat der "Alte" den auch.


----------



## Jeretxxo (9. Februar 2021)

Der S2721DGFA hat ein neueres Firmwareupdate als der S2721DGF, ansonsten sind sie identisch, hat auch nichts mit einem Monitorarm zu tun. Die S2721DGF sind wohl vermutlich importierte Restbestände.


----------



## DonPedroVIE (10. Februar 2021)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Der S2721DGFA hat ein neueres Firmwareupdate als der S2721DGF, ansonsten sind sie identisch, hat auch nichts mit einem Monitorarm zu tun. Die S2721DGF sind wohl vermutlich importierte Restbestände.


Ist denn bekannt was die neue Firmware besser macht?


----------



## PeaceTank (10. Februar 2021)

Danke euch erstmal für die Antworten......


----------



## Jeretxxo (10. Februar 2021)

DonPedroVIE schrieb:


> Ist denn bekannt was die neue Firmware besser macht?


Offizielles G-Sync compatible Zertifikat, auch wenn G-Sync compatible schon mit dem alten funktioniert der nur für Free Sync "zertifziert" ist, aber dürfte nun vermutlich auch ein G-Sync Logo anzeigen beim einschalten und noch einen niedrigeren (Standby?) Stromverbrauch um eine bestimmte EG Richtlinie zu erfüllen (ich weiß nicht welche EG Verordnung so tief bin ich da nicht drin)..., der DGF wird auch nicht mehr produziert nur noch der DGFA.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Februar 2021)

Der DGF ist bei Nvidia schon lange in der Gsync compatible Liste drin, da ist kein Unterschied.


----------



## Jeretxxo (10. Februar 2021)

Es handelt sich ja auch nur um wenige Tage zwischen DGF und dem DGFA und zum anderen sagt die Liste bei Nvidia erstmal nichts über die Integrierung des Zertifikats in die Unterlagen und Menü's des Herstellers aus.
Und es spricht ja auch keiner davon das der DGF nicht G-Sync compatible wäre, offiziell, "zertifziert" und damit Werben, kann der Hersteller erst mit dem DGFA.
Die Hardware beider Monitore ist ja auch komplett identisch.
Auch in der Software hat sich nichts verändert, ausser das nun eventuell G-Sync statt Adaptiv Sync oder beides im Menü zu finden sein wird, auch wenn sich beides im Grunde nicht unterscheidet und vermutlich auch das typische "G-Sync" Logo auftaucht beim einschalten des Monitors.
Und dann eben noch die Änderungen beim Energieverbrauch um der EG Richtlinie zu entsprechen um in der EU vertrieben werden zu dürfen, aber da müsste man mal den Hersteller befragen, was da genau in der Firmware geändert wurde.

Edit: Hab meinen Text mal noch ein wenig konkretisiert.


----------



## Mikado51 (10. Februar 2021)

"DFGA" =  meinem Kenntnisstand die Europa Version. Sonst soll es keine Unterschiede geben. Ich habe bei DELL angefragt: der Monitor soll in Deutschland wieder ab März 2021 verfügbar sein. Daraus ergibt sich die Frage, ob die bei Händlern derzeit verfügbare Bestände eventuell alt oder Reimporte sind? Die derzeit aufgerufenen Preise halte ich für überteuert.


----------



## DonPedroVIE (10. Februar 2021)

vielen dank für eure antworten!


----------



## thomasoeli (12. Februar 2021)

Guten Morgen  zusammen,

technisch hat sich an dem Monitor mit dem "A" nichts verändert. Die Änderungen sind nur der neuen Ökodesign-Richtlinie (ERP Lot 5) geschuldet.






						Ökodesign-Richtlinie – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Wie @Mikado51 schon schrieb, wird der Monitor ab März in Deutschland wieder verfügbar sein.

Grüße


----------



## Hardwarehunger (15. Februar 2021)

Danke. Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, den Dell S2721DGF(A) zu kaufen. Danke für die Infos.


----------

